# Shrinkage?



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

gatorman841 said:


> Good luck on your trip TK, I’m leaving the same day as you to head up but staying on the big Manistique Lk. I’ll be forsure hitting all the streams north of me while up there. Plan on taking the kids to the campground in seney to let them catch a couple small ones. Love the area so many streams within a hour you could never get bored.


Best of luck to you also.


----------

